# Cpl Sean Parker, The Brockville Rifles



## Sprinting Thistle (4 Dec 2019)

Some very sad news for our military friends and family.  On 1 December 2019 Cpl Sean Parker of The Brockville Rifles passed away.  
https://www.facebook.com/thebrockvillerifles/

Cpl Parker leaves behind a loving wife and two wonderful kids.  Family and friends of The Brocks have established a gofundme campaign to help the family with their next steps during this difficult time.  Given that we are in the holiday season if you can find the time to help out, it would be greatly appreciated.  

https://www.gofundme.com/f/remembering-cpl-sean-parker?utm_medium=email&utm_source=customer&utm_campaign=p_email%2B5806-thank-you-ask-share

I would ask that you share the link across the military community.  

Details on services and other arrangements will be forthcoming.

Regards

Thistle


----------

